# High protein and overheating?



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I have an 11mo old lil girl that I feed Professional Brand Rice and Chicken dry kibble. It's 30 percent protein. After talking to some an old guy who has breed and raised **** dogs for 30 years, he said that a high protein food will "burn a dog up". He was saying that when you feed a dog high protein and then run them hard it can cause them to overheat. Well I kinda just scoffed it off t he first time he mentioned it, because I thought I knew best. Well Today it was about 75 outside and I went out and played fetch with her for about 20 minutes. 

Well when we came back inside she was just panting and panting really hard and fast, she drank a bunch of water and just sprawled out on her side and kept panting really hard. So is there any truth to his statement? That when you run a dog hard and they're on a high protein diet it will cause them to overheat? Because I was planning on switching her over to a food that was even higher protein after she turned a year old to start putting muscle on.

Any input and advice is greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!
Wingman


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Well in humans, too much protein and not enough carbs will lead to depletion of *glycogen stores* ( think gas in your fuel tank), for starters, but that is for humans, being that canine diet differs from ours, I can not say, will try and look into it unless someone here answers that first.

30% doesn't seem like too much though is given in the right amounts.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know. I would like to look into this too as Vendetta over heats when it gets warm outside.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

30% is not that high, Some food are 38 and higher and those I would worry about. There is new research coming out all the time that some of the higher protein foods are causing issues with dogs. I would not worry about a food 30% it sounds more like you could have pushed your dog too hard. When your working out a dog you have to know the limits of the dog. Running a dog till he or she will quit is not always smart. Most dogs will go and go and not know when there are in trouble. My Boston for example has to have many breaks when playing because he will over heat and go into seizures.
Even my APBT's who are in shape I do not push beyond what they can handle. Again I think it has more to over doing it on your dog than protein levels. JMO


Sharon I find black dogs have a harder time with exercises in the heat and sun for obvious reasons. The color is not a good color for a dog in the summer time. That is one of the main reasons I will never have a black working dog again, they cannot handle the heat as well.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I concur on the black coloring, my fit Rottie can only do some much in the full sun, even if it's not too hot outside, i remember just this week a thread about doggie coloring and overheating. 

interesting that you believe it to be a factor enough to not want a blackie. wish you would have joined that thread, your contributions are always golden.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i feed 40% protein to my boy and we are extremely active lifestyle with regular exercise. we have not had any issues. maybe your dog needs to build up to working at all?
also you said when she came in she drank a lot of water. you may want to wait until her breathing returns to a regular pace before offering water or at least offer warmer water. reason being too much water or cool water can lead to bloat after a big workout or high tempatures with activity.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sydney likes to lay on the kitchen floor after spring pole time when it's hot out, but I think it's to help cool her down since the kitchen floor is the coldest floor in the house...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I was wondering about the colour factor. But it isn't even hot yet. it was about 58degrees out this weekend and V was having trouble. Last summer she got really over heated I didn't have her out long but it was about 95dgrees outside and it was horrible. I wondered if she had a mild heat stroke. I have had 4 heat strokes and I have trouble with hot weather. I was thinking about getting her one of those cooling collars.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, I believe high protein does make a dog overheat when working. I personally do not care for protein levels over 28% on commercial food. I am not talking about raw diets, as I think those are great. Over the years, I have seen many dogs overheat during long workouts, and I feel it is from the high protein levels, and a build up of lactic acid. It is not so noticeable when working the dogs where short bursts of energy are needed and then the dog rests and works again. I have mostly noticed it long sessions on the treadmill or long dragweight sessions. After the dogs were switched from a 32/20 to a 26/18 food, the dogs performance increased. Very high protein food was originally designed for sled dogs in extremely cold climates. Then it be came a selling point after that, aimed toward any performance sport people. 

Another thing to consider are supplements. I have noticed many canine supplements can also make your dogs run hot, such as peak...... If you want to boost your dogs protein levels give them raw meat with their kibble instead of a higher protein one. 

Some really good reading about this, is called "The Canine Chemist", if you can find it. It was short and sweet and to the point.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Well I was wondering about the colour factor. But it isn't even hot yet. it was about 58degrees out this weekend and V was having trouble. Last summer she got really over heated I didn't have her out long but it was about 95dgrees outside and it was horrible. I wondered if she had a mild heat stroke. I have had 4 heat strokes and I have trouble with hot weather. I was thinking about getting her one of those cooling collars.


I know here in NM color is a big factor and there darker they are the less heat tolerant they are. It could be conditioning too, If I do not keep up the cardio a few times a week the dogs have a harder time at the next work out. Since the food I feed is 26% I have not worried about the protein being a factor but that was good info Howard gave. I do know that when I am using certain supplements it will make them run hotter and burn out quickly. I only use them to get that extra definition for conformation shows not performance events.

I have several cooling coats for the dogs and they work wonders, look for one that will go under the arms and rear legs also the large artery on the neck. It helps cool them down faster and it is a must for my Boston Terrier. I have seen dogs go into heat stroke in the 50-60's if they are over worked and in fact I did it to my boston when it was 58 outside. I learned real quick to keep him cool even if it seems nice out. He is also black and that does not help him at all.

How often do you work her and for how long? I really had to play a lot with exercises schedules because Tempest was burning out too quickly and I realized I really had to stay on top of her cardio or she has a hard time with agility sessions.


----------



## chrisandpits (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh I agree that I don't go over 28%. Dogs don't know their limits and will work as long as you push them. I also have a blackie who even on sunny cool days can get too hot. We have to use a cooler bed in the summer with her. You know what is best for your pet, just keep an eye on her.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i feed 40% protein to my boy and we are extremely active lifestyle with regular exercise. we have not had any issues. maybe your dog needs to build up to working at all?
> also you said when she came in she drank a lot of water. you may want to wait until her breathing returns to a regular pace before offering water or at least offer warmer water. reason being too much water or cool water can lead to bloat after a big workout or high tempatures with activity.


too much cool water can make your dog feel uncomfortable, possibly sick so im agreeing with peanut on her statement. i know i used to get really dizzy when i drank too much cool water after a baseball game, thinking that i needed water, but in all reality i had drank too much of it. warm water is better for not only dogs but for humans as well, it is easier for your body the body to digest and has less risk of cooling the body too quickly.

how often do you walk your dog? im thinking that if you walk your dog and he\she has no overheating problems than you can up the distance. this will allow you to build up your dogs cardio as well as get it used to the heat. or you can work you dog when the time allows you to do so, maybe in the morning or early evening around 6-7 if there is still daylight left. work on his endurance slowly and maybe that will fix your dogs issue. good luck


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I try to work my girl about 4 times a day. I broke my leg in August and have had a lot of complications and am actually heading in for surgery in an hour in a half. So I play fetch with her. I like to do about 4 x 10-15min sessions a day. But ever since the other day when I over worked her, I've been watching her when I work her. Trying to build up her endurance. 

I think that's part of the problem her endurance just isn't there and that's why she's getting over heated so easily. So hopefully after a about a month or so of several sessions a day she'll have some good endurance.

Wingman


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> Yes, I believe high protein does make a dog overheat when working. I personally do not care for protein levels over 28% on commercial food. I am not talking about raw diets, as I think those are great. Over the years, I have seen many dogs overheat during long workouts, and I feel it is from the high protein levels, and a build up of lactic acid. It is not so noticeable when working the dogs where short bursts of energy are needed and then the dog rests and works again. I have mostly noticed it long sessions on the treadmill or long dragweight sessions. After the dogs were switched from a 32/20 to a 26/18 food, the dogs performance increased. Very high protein food was originally designed for sled dogs in extremely cold climates. Then it be came a selling point after that, aimed toward any performance sport people.
> 
> Another thing to consider are supplements. I have noticed many canine supplements can also make your dogs run hot, such as peak...... If you want to boost your dogs protein levels give them raw meat with their kibble instead of a higher protein one.
> 
> Some really good reading about this, is called "The Canine Chemist", if you can find it. It was short and sweet and to the point.


...best post i've read all week
--- Stated your opinion, gave real life experience observations in detail, stated a good read for further info, thumbs up!


----------

